# Witschi Cyclonic



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi people - I've just bought one of these magical machines and was wondering if they are any good?

http://www.witschi.com/e/produkte/?sub=1&cat=2&id=65

Has anyone used one before or have any experiances that they would like to share with me?

Many Thanks,

Devs


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting it says:

"Solidified oil and dirt can be released from the bearings by rotating the gear train rapidly. This usually enables a blocked movement to be brought back into operation again which is often the only possibility to repair a watch that cannot be dismantled. "

sounds a bit scary...

anyway, how on earth does it work since its not connected to the watch? does it 'see' thru the case?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Presumably induction of some kind.....or magic of course?









But what can you do even if a quartz is off bonk....no adjustment for rate on 99% I thought?

Best regards David


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a little more info on the Cyclonic for anyone interested. Would be very interseted to hear from anyone who has used one...

Operating principle

The CYCLONIC generates a rotating magnetic field with

adjustable intensity and rotational speed in the vicinity of

the watch support.When an analogue quartz watch

movement is placed within this rotating field,the stepping

motor rotor is also excited into rotation.This enables the

gear train to be driven at high speed without having to

physically intervene in the watch mechanism itself.In

contrast to similar testing equipment which generates

only an oscillating field instead of a rotating one,the

positioning of the watch movement is uncritical with the

CYCLONIC test system.

Applications

The CYCLONIC enables the watchmaker to check all the

mechanical functions of a quartz movement both quickly

and thoroughly.The supplementary test facilities for

displaying the motor drive pulse and checking the battery

state complete a comprehensive functional investigation

on the watch.Solidified oil and dirt can be released from

the bearings by rotating the gear train rapidly.This usually

enables a blocked movement to be brought back into

operation again which is often the only possibility to repair

a watch that cannot be dismantled.

Just thinking what Quartz "watch that cannot be dismantled."?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Just thinking what Quartz "watch that cannot be dismantled."?


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Cheers John, I'd never heard of them. Trust that they wouldn't even warrant a repair anyway  Good excuse for the owner to get a proper watch!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

So what they are saying is that to service your old tired car....you drive it at max speed up the motorway for an hour or two....then its as good as new?























Yes I know.....not the same really, but sure seems the lazy technicians way of repair!

I assume it reads accuracy as well?

best regards David


----------



## Mike H. (Apr 5, 2008)

First time user, not sure but I'll give it a try. I purchased the cyclonic machine a few days ago. Wish I would have done a better search on cost, could have saved a bunch.

I had no idea how it worked (the majic) without opening the case. Put on a customers valued necklace watch that lost 10 minutes a day. A few minutes later with adjusting the speed and intensity knobs. The watch hands moved like a fan. Checked every day for a week, with not a seccond lost. I'm glad I don't have to open up the case. I wouldn't want my chiropractor to cut me open every visit. I think it's a wonderful tool.

The way I see it. If you have a gallon of old lumpy paint, its worthless. Take an electric drill with a mixer for a few minutes. The nice creamy part swirls close to the mixer and the lumps go to the outside.

I'm interested if there is a web site to explain where you draw the line on the intensity control. If the watch only moves at a high adjustment , Will it drain the battery quicker when in normal use ?


----------

